# Kitchen back splash advice



## danny8802 (Jul 26, 2011)

Newbie to the site and seeking some advice/ideas on what type/style backsplash would look good with...

Maple cabinets
Behr Gobi Desert Paint
Verde Tunas granite tops
Stainless appliances

Planning to tile to the top of vent and up to cabinets throughout kitchen. See pic.

I am favoring a glass type of tile but not sure to stick with one pattern (subway) or throw in mosaic on top. However, I'm open to all suggestions. I would describe my style as modern/contemporary.

Any ideas would be appreciated. If you have picture(s) to share, that would be a bonus. Thanks.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

this is what im putting in our kitchen, it's a stainless steel basketweave


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd run the tile all the way up the wall behind the vent fan. Maybe a deco tile on either side of the chimney.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## javagirl500 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hakatai Calliope Buttercream*

I am using their Classic in the bath... Calliope is pricey at $19 a sheet but would be eye-popping


----------

